# link: Performa Rocket - passing like Kobe Bryant, shooting like Toni Parker



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Now you have no choice. You got to give MLE to Vassilis Spanoulis - passing like Kobe Bryant and shooting like Toni Parker

Note: link does not depict like me.
http://blogs.chron.com/sportsjustice/archives/2006/07/post.html


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

WOW! Balls has a link! And did you say PASSING like Kobe?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah, since we missed out on Mike James I'd bring this guy in now.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

What'll it take? Our MLE?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

AZNoob said:


> And did you say PASSING like Kobe?


 :rofl:


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

GOOD! Now Im glad James didnt sign with us because we need Vassilis' slashing abilities.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> WOW! Balls has a link! And did you say PASSING like Kobe?


He's doggin on Spanoulis, and being sarcastic by saying passing like Kobe and shooting like Tony Parker. Indeed Kobe can't pass and Tony can't shoot. How clever Ballscientist... how clever.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

lol man Ballscientist is keeping the entertainment alive this off-season


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> lol man Ballscientist is keeping the entertainment alive this off-season



im over here in stitches over this thread

:whatever:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

CD SUCKS! Like they say, "It's not about what you did in the past. It's about what yoo've done for me lately." CD SUCKS!


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> passing like Kobe Bryant and shooting like Toni Parker


Other away around, Balls...other way around.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

AZNoob, if other way around, then you know what will happened. We will have three franchise players.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

haha, I'm assuming the humor was intentional when PASSING like kobe and SHOOTING like tony


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

since he was our draft pick, do we sign him to a rookie contract or free agent contract?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

FA contract im sure


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> AZNoob, if other way around, then you know what will happened. We will have three franchise players.


??? Name them.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

AZNoob said:


> ??? Name them.


I think he was saying that if Spanoulis could shoot like Kobe and pass like Parker he'd be Houston's third franchise player.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Considering the very few options we have left in FA...we might as well bring over Spanoulis, he cant be much worse than what is available through FA. Unless we work out a trade using the TE, then Lucas, Novak, Spanoulis and maybe Carroll will be our only other additions of off-season. 

Offseason Grade for CD and Morey: E


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

JL3rd might be going to PHX...smarter than coming to Houston...Lucas in the LVSL is like Steve Nash...can dish out assists, put up pts.


----------

